# looking for a cheap domain name [less than 2 or 3$ after the first year]



## Miguel2013 (Jun 4, 2021)

currently I was looking at namecheap for a xyz domain that looks neat for the price on the first year but following years is gonna cost me a lot 100$+ I wanted to purchase a domain for 10 years , is there a domain name I could buy that's cheaper or even free that offers things like A record and dynamic dns? So I could connect to services at my house from anywhere? need like auto ip renewal detection.


----------



## drmnkch (Dec 6, 2021)

Try to look through expireddomains.com 's list of expired domains, find the appropriate domain and look for it at GoDaddy. It will cost like less than $10.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 6, 2021)

What you want seems to be www.noip.com or the various alternatives?


----------

